# Yahoo Domain Deal (if you click right)....



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is a cool trick:

Yahoo is selling one year of a .com domain for $2.99 (for the first year) if you go to http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/?p=PASSPORTPLUS

It is only $1.99 for the first year if you go to: http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/?p=BESTDEAL&AID=10435430&PID=1818902

But it is $9.99 for the first year if you go to the home page for Yahoo Domains.

It really is not a trick; it is just clicking on the right one gives you a better deal code.

On all of them, each addition year is 9.99 to own the dot com.  That registers the name and gives you one page of web space or the ability to redirect people to the space you get somewhere else.

I thought I would share that "secret" little deal.  I registered the dot com for my school there and am using it to redirect it to the place that I am getting some web space at.

AoG


----------



## Monadnock (Dec 2, 2006)

I've noticed that beofre too, but never placed a pattern to it.

Unrelated, I was just in Aiken this past week.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 2, 2006)

Dang, my school is in Aiken.  Next time you are it town, drop me a line and bring some workout clothes or a uniform.

AoG


----------

